# Help my red injured



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Help. one of my small reds got bitten by a large red or caribe (dunno who's the culprit). He's still alive but his gut showing out. I transferred him on a 10 gal tank and poured some stress zyme in it. Should I leave him as is? Need help asap. He might die with infection. Here is my poor little phishy :


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i would pull him out and push it back in and hope for the best but im no fish doc so good luck!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ouch i wish i could give some advice but i dont know what you could do.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

ok well , this is JUST WHAT I WOULD DO , first of all , add 1 tbls of aquarium salt per 5 gallons of water to ward of infection, next , net him and very very very delicatly puch the piece of gut back into his stomach , then , put him in the 10 gal 
BY HIMSELF turn off the lights in the 10 gallon , and put a towel over top of the glass so it completly dark and he wont see u , this will take away all stress, next , your gonna wanna do a small water change everyday , for a 10 gal tank i would say a gallon a day , every day for a month , keep leaving the towel on teh tank , no stress is the most important thing in here, after u do all these changes re add the salt every change , if u do this and the piece of gut deostn come out again , i dont see y he wouldnt heal completly , also feed a quater of his favorite food, only do a quarter tho cause u dont want him digesting to much through his gut, , he will be ok , just do this and im sure heal be fine, also make sure the salt u are adding is dissolved before u put it back into the tank , another thing , make sur the temp is at 83-85.

dont forget updates on how hes doin along with pics,


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Ouch! that looks like hes hurting,im sorry i cant give you any help on this question,but,Best Of Luck to the little guy


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that sucks
good luck


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Would you want to live like that?


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

good luck


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I think what micus said would be your best bet.

good luck w/ the little guy


----------



## 8Jaws (Mar 23, 2004)

I agree but I wouldnt feed him as p's can live for a very long time without food


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i'd do away with him put him in the freezer i dont think he will recover from that bite but good luck.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

that looks bad


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

hays98 said:


> i'd do away with him put him in the freezer i dont think he will recover from that bite but good luck.


 if someone gets shot and still is living, do they just kill him because he is injured, no. i think that with the right conditions and care, he can be will within months. id try to gently push his gut back into his cavity also.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

i would push his guts back in then get a freind to hold him and sew his side back together with thread and needle then pour iodine on his wound and put him back in the 10g with salt.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

Jebus said:


> i would push his guts back in then get a freind to hold him and sew his side back together with thread and needle then pour iodine on his wound and put him back in the 10g with salt.


 that would hurt


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

thanks for the support guys. I think he's pullin through. Gut is gone, he's just a little weak. I will post some pics later on.







tough lil Red.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Blitz023 said:


> thanks for the support guys. I think he's pullin through. Gut is gone, he's just a little weak. I will post some pics later on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Did you push it back in?


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

I tried pushing it in but it didn't work. I dont know what happened, he just healed on his own. It's a Miracle !


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

that is great, you should take pics of his recovery and have it pinned on this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hope he rocovers fully


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Blitz023 said:


> I tried pushing it in but it didn't work. I dont know what happened, he just healed on his own. It's a Miracle !










frigin p's and there healing factor
thats great to hear


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

that's amazing. I can't wait to see pics


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

illnino said:


> hays98 said:
> 
> 
> > i'd do away with him put him in the freezer i dont think he will recover from that bite but good luck.
> ...


Not to crush any hopes, but I have to agree with Hays98 on this. With internals pertruding out of the body like that, more concerns with a P's health can be a major factor in the long run. It might heal and wounds might turn into scars. But with injuries such as that will not function the way it should normally and might make the P weaker compared to the rest of the shoal, and might live through a stressfull life. I would've used the method of euthanasia to help prevent the suffering of this fish, instead of letting it suffer in pain while its trying to heal. But then again, its the heart of a hobbyist that determines how much one fish is valued.

Good Luck with your P. Glad hes making it.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> illnino said:
> 
> 
> > hays98 said:
> ...


 i guess your right.







this was his second bite. And on his first bite he didn't grow like the way his brothers grew. It kinda messed up his growth. I'll check if he's gettin better or if he's gettin worse. If worse, I guess I'll have to put him to sleep. He'll be happier in heaven







Sorry, forgot to post pics. I'll try later.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Im sure that didnt feel good!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Damn, that sucks. But you should take pictures of his progress everyday, if he does recover it would be an awesome display of the Ps healing capabilities.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

here he is. I think he's alright


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

one more pic. What do u guys think? should I keep him?


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

one more, left side


----------



## nf9648 (May 18, 2004)

Wheres the scar? I say when you feel hes ready, put him back with the rest of the fish, if it happens again, let them finish him off.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Amazing. I'd put him back in with the others, keep an eye on it for a while and leave a tank open in case you need it again.

-PK


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Keep him man.. looks like a champion to me!!!


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

It looks like hes never been bitin







Hes good as new now from the pics


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

looks like a great fish to me! sorta looks like mine!


----------



## alexm (Aug 18, 2003)

That's an incredible recovery!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet he looks as good as new! Put him back in with his buddies.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i would keep him. i dont see why not.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

if it happens again sell him. next time you might get home and have half a champ.


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

yup he is a tough one. He has been bitten twice. But he is still active as usual and never skittish. I'll put him back tonight. He's probably been lonely in the 10g for a while.


----------

